# canning grilled bratwurst?



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

My daughter had a big party last night, I have about 12 grilled brats left, can I can theses? or what can i do with them..i will get mighty tired of eating these very soon!

also, what to do with leftover grilled hamburger patties?

thanks!

Happy New Year!

Kris


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Freeze them for other meals!

I'd place them on a cookie sheet and freeze them. Then, I'd package them, label and enjoy later. Just microwave under waxed paper to warm!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Freeze or make a great stew with a few. Grilled meats just intensify the flavors. Use as you would fresh, enjoy the added flavors....James


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Just a word about canning brats. The seasoning leaks out of the meat and you end up with seasoned broth and plain-tasting meat. It's still edible, just not as good as you might imagine.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Solarmom said:


> My daughter had a big party last night, I have about 12 grilled brats left, can I can theses? or what can i do with them..i will get mighty tired of eating these very soon!
> 
> also, what to do with leftover grilled hamburger patties?
> 
> ...


I would can them. Then just open a can and stick them in baked beans or saurkrat at future meals.
For hamburger patties, if they fit in a wide-mouth jar then can them. If not, I would tear them to pieces and can them for meat for spaghetti, casseroles, chili, etc.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks every body..i think i'll just freeze them on a sheet and put them in a zip bag for future use...Happy New year!


Kris


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

When we have leftover brats we like to saute a pan of sliced onions and bell peppers, maybe a few slices of hot pickled pepper, too. We add the sliced brats, and a sliced apple or pear. Saute until the fruit is soft. This is really good with saurkraut on the side, you can eat it on a bun or just off a plate.


----------

